# Que es exactamente un Schmitt Trigger



## Rubèn

Siempre he oído hablar de los Schmitt Trigger en etapas de audio y circuitos osciladores y nunca tuve al oportunidad de ver uno de ellos.

Hoy estoy construyendo un circuito de esas características y quisiera usar uno de ellos en vez del viejo y conocido LM 555.


----------



## Guest

Un Schmitt Trigger, no es mas que un comparador con histéresis, que se encarga de producir un pulso de disparo cuando el valor de voltaje en su entrada esta dentro de un rango especifico, determinado por su ventana de histéresis.

En los circuitos digitales los schmitt trigger se utilizan para reconstruir una señal que presente mucho ruido. En los circuitos analógicos se utiliza como oscilador en conjunto con una red RC.

Un schmitt trigger típico es el circuito integrado 7414, que se compone de seis negadores schmitt trigger.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

fer dijo:
			
		

> Un Schmitt Trigger, no es mas que un comparador con histéresis, que se encarga de producir un pulso de disparo cuando el valor de voltaje en su entrada esta dentro de un rango especifico, determinado por su ventana de histéresis.
> 
> En los circuitos digitales los schmitt trigger se utilizan para reconstruir una señal que presente mucho ruido. En los circuitos analógicos se utiliza como oscilador en conjunto con una red RC.
> 
> Un schmitt trigger típico es el circuito integrado 7414, que se compone de seis negadores schmitt trigger.



Por ahí leí que se puede usar para eliminar los rebotes de un push button, y esa es mi duda.

Estoy haciendo un Frecuencímetro con un Pic, Un ventilador desplza la palanca de un push button, pero el problema es que al rebotar la palanca genera unos cuantos pulsos más. 

Como El ventlador esta girando rápido, el boton rebota mucho así que tengo una lectura errónea.

Con Una Schmitt Puedo arreglarlo??? Y donde la pondría??? Estoy usando un arreglo de resistencia push-up iría entre la entrada del pic y donde se une la resistencia con el push button??

Saludos Y gracias de Antemano


----------



## Nilfred

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> Estoy haciendo un Frecuencímetro con un Pic, Un ventilador desplza la palanca de un push button, pero el problema es que al rebotar la palanca genera unos cuantos pulsos más.
> 
> Como El ventlador esta girando rápido, el boton rebota mucho así que tengo una lectura errónea.


Te conviene toda la vida poner un sensor óptico para eso en vez de algo mecánico.
Buscá: 
"Slotted optical switch", "Photodarlington optical interrupter" o "Phototransistor optical switch"
Valen menos de 1 dólar.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy haciendo un Frecuencímetro con un Pic, Un ventilador desplza la palanca de un push button, pero el problema es que al rebotar la palanca genera unos cuantos pulsos más.
> 
> Como El ventlador esta girando rápido, el boton rebota mucho así que tengo una lectura errónea.
> 
> 
> 
> Te conviene toda la vida poner un sensor óptico para eso en vez de algo mecánico.
> Buscá:
> "Slotted optical switch", "Photodarlington optical interrupter" o "Phototransistor optical switch"
> Valen menos de 1 dólar.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Estaba usando uno del tipo CNY70, pero el probelma era que me metía un pulso siempre, osea, en cuánto regresaba a corte alcanzaba a enviar un 1 .

Pero deja le calo con un retardo que acabo de agregar.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> Nilfred dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EinSoldiatGott dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy haciendo un Frecuencímetro con un Pic, Un ventilador desplza la palanca de un push button, pero el problema es que al rebotar la palanca genera unos cuantos pulsos más.
> 
> Como El ventlador esta girando rápido, el boton rebota mucho así que tengo una lectura errónea.
> 
> 
> 
> Te conviene toda la vida poner un sensor óptico para eso en vez de algo mecánico.
> Buscá:
> "Slotted optical switch", "Photodarlington optical interrupter" o "Phototransistor optical switch"
> Valen menos de 1 dólar.
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> Estaba usando uno del tipo CNY70, pero el probelma era que me metía un pulso siempre, osea, en cuánto regresaba a corte alcanzaba a enviar un 1 .
> 
> Pero deja le calo con un retardo que acabo de agregar.
> 
> Saludos y gracias
Hacer clic para expandir...


Ahh y aparte de todo, con el óptico tengo problemas de que me cuenta pulsos por la luz exterior que recibe  y no quiero agregarle micas ni nada por falta de espacio


----------



## Nilfred

Ahh, entonces un sensor magnético puede ir:
Hall Efect Sensor


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Ahh, entonces un sensor magnético puede ir:
> Hall Efect Sensor



Jaja, estoy tan preocupado por ese trabajo que hoy soñé que me regalaban un sensor de esos de efecto Hall .

El problema es que enla vida real, acá en donde vivo no los hayé , pensaba ir a un dehuesadero por una reluctancia, aunque sea magnética pero no he podido .

De todos modos gracias pro la recomendación.

Estube leyendo que al usar un Schmitt tendría que perder algunos milisegundos de lectura y eso es precisamente lo que no quería , así que como no hubo de otra implementé retardos en las lecturas del pic y se redujo bastane el error.

Saludos y Muchas Gracias por Sus Intentos


----------



## Nilfred

Regalado, no, pero vale menos de 1 dolar.

Lo encontras al deshuazar un cooler de PC con sensor de velocidad, distribuidor de auto Peugeot, sensores de apertura de puerta para alarmas, etc. En ese link que te pase estan todas las aplicaciones donde lo podes encontar.

¿Vivis en Cuba? Sino se consigue por todos lados, de última pedilo que te manden a tu país, yo uso este sitio cuando no consigo algo y te lo recomiendo:

G/S(APX9031) Latched Hall Effect Sensor .95 USD
AH182PL SIP-3 Hall sensor .72 USD
AH182WL SOT-23 Hall sensor .72 USD


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Regalado, no, pero vale menos de 1 dolar.
> 
> Lo encontras al deshuazar un cooler de PC con sensor de velocidad, distribuidor de auto Peugeot, sensores de apertura de puerta para alarmas, etc. En ese link que te pase estan todas las aplicaciones donde lo podes encontar.
> 
> ¿Vivis en Cuba? Sino se consigue por todos lados, de última pedilo que te manden a tu país, yo uso este sitio cuando no consigo algo y te lo recomiendo:
> 
> G/S(APX9031) Latched Hall Effect Sensor .95 USD
> AH182PL SIP-3 Hall sensor .72 USD
> AH182WL SOT-23 Hall sensor .72 USD



Jaja, no no vivo en Cuba, pero es que el proyecto que estoy haciendo no vale tanto como para tomarme la molestia de mandarlo Pedir, pero mi me gustaría utilizarlos en otras aplicaciones posteriores.

Para ello agradesco tus links  Ya lo hice trabajar con el interruptor de palanca y un retardo  No es proyecto para entregar ni nada solo un pasatiempo 

Gracias por todo


----------

